# I think I may have a home here...



## Checkerboard Strangler

Hello there, 
Soon as I saw that you have something called a "clean debate zone" I knew this might be a place for me to hang out. I've joined the other three or four well known forums, you folks can probably guess the names, and it always runs the same course, I'll find a few decent people to talk to, and then one or two longtime trolls will destroy it, followed by a one or two dozen, then the board's toast unless you enjoy that sort of thing.
I don't.

I'm looking forward to getting to know you, but I think I'll just lurk for a while and read some of the threads first without saying much. Who knows, maybe I'll even run into some old friends from other forums.

I'm a semi-retired (against my will) camera op who still gets to do some editing, and I'm a huge fan of Leon Russell. 

Cheers, and thanks for having me.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## emilynghiem

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> Hello there,
> Soon as I saw that you have something called a "clean debate zone" I knew this might be a place for me to hang out. I've joined the other three or four well known forums, you folks can probably guess the names, and it always runs the same course, I'll find a few decent people to talk to, and then one or two longtime trolls will destroy it, followed by a one or two dozen, then the board's toast unless you enjoy that sort of thing.
> I don't.
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting to know you, but I think I'll just lurk for a while and read some of the threads first without saying much. Who knows, maybe I'll even run into some old friends from other forums.
> 
> I'm a semi-retired (against my will) camera op who still gets to do some editing, and I'm a huge fan of Leon Russell.
> 
> Cheers, and thanks for having me.
> View attachment 159984


Hi Checkerboard Strangler
Welcome and thanks for joining us here! This board is whatever you make of it. By engaging in meaningful discussion with thoughtful content, you will naturally attract more of the same. There are deep thoughtful people on both left and right sides of the spectrum , so I hope you enjoy sharing with a broad range of diversity that collects here.

As for trolls and flaming, there's a special section just for that to keep it off the serious threads. I'm glad the mods and admin provide for that do everyone can enjoy their brand or level of free speech, as long as it stays in the designated threads for that!

If you find certain ppl you want to follow, focus on, or invite to reply to your posts or threads, you can use @ to page  a user name, or use PM or create a group .

I hope you enjoy sharing on here and gain valuable insights and friendships. I look forward to reading your contributions especially if you're good at CDZ. There are some pretty sharp ppl here who would could use more company like you to make the most of these avenues offered. Whatever you post, more people will do the same. So thanks for being here and adding your input and influence to the mix. Enjoy!

Yours truly, Emily


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## waltky

Welcome to the board.

possum wonderin' if ya brought...

... a balogna sammich with ya?

He's kinda hungry.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> Hello there,
> Soon as I saw that you have something called a "clean debate zone" I knew this might be a place for me to hang out. I've joined the other three or four well known forums, you folks can probably guess the names, and it always runs the same course, I'll find a few decent people to talk to, and then one or two longtime trolls will destroy it, followed by a one or two dozen, then the board's toast unless you enjoy that sort of thing.
> I don't.
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting to know you, but I think I'll just lurk for a while and read some of the threads first without saying much. Who knows, maybe I'll even run into some old friends from other forums.
> 
> I'm a semi-retired (against my will) camera op who still gets to do some editing, and I'm a huge fan of Leon Russell.
> 
> Cheers, and thanks for having me.
> View attachment 159984


Most excellent


----------



## Kat




----------



## Two Thumbs

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> Hello there,
> Soon as I saw that you have something called a "clean debate zone" I knew this might be a place for me to hang out. I've joined the other three or four well known forums, you folks can probably guess the names, and it always runs the same course, I'll find a few decent people to talk to, and then one or two longtime trolls will destroy it, followed by a one or two dozen, then the board's toast unless you enjoy that sort of thing.
> I don't.
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting to know you, but I think I'll just lurk for a while and read some of the threads first without saying much. Who knows, maybe I'll even run into some old friends from other forums.
> 
> I'm a semi-retired (against my will) camera op who still gets to do some editing, and I'm a huge fan of Leon Russell.
> 
> Cheers, and thanks for having me.
> View attachment 159984




And we call it the kiddie zone.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Welcome! This is a good board!

It's obligatory for you meet the mascot, though.


----------



## norwegen

Well, the only decent person we have here is Marion Morrison, and we're pretty sure he's never visited the Clean Debate Zone.


----------



## Marion Morrison

norwegen said:


> Well, the only decent person we have here is Marion Morrison, and we're pretty sure he's never visited the Clean Debate Zone.





Now, you know there's a lot of good posters here. Yourself, waltky included.

And I posted in the CDZ just this very AM! 

I get there every now and then. What I've found is that the more real people are elsewhere. 

Where partisanship isn't that big of a deal. You better get your thick skin on, though.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the only decent person we have here is Marion Morrison, and we're pretty sure he's never visited the Clean Debate Zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, you know there's a lot of good posters here. Yourself, waltky included.
> 
> And I posted in the CDZ just this very AM!
> 
> I get there every now and then. What I've found is that the more real people are elsewhere.
> 
> Where partisanship isn't that big of a deal. You better get your thick skin on, though.
Click to expand...


What "real" people are you referring to?


----------



## Sunni Man




----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the only decent person we have here is Marion Morrison, and we're pretty sure he's never visited the Clean Debate Zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, you know there's a lot of good posters here. Yourself, waltky included.
> 
> And I posted in the CDZ just this very AM!
> 
> I get there every now and then. What I've found is that the more real people are elsewhere.
> 
> Where partisanship isn't that big of a deal. You better get your thick skin on, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What "real" people are you referring to?
Click to expand...


Why you, my deary, of course!


----------



## ChrisL

You aren't talking about that gang of 50-year-old + white people that hangs out in the cellar are you?


----------



## ChrisL

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> Hello there,
> Soon as I saw that you have something called a "clean debate zone" I knew this might be a place for me to hang out. I've joined the other three or four well known forums, you folks can probably guess the names, and it always runs the same course, I'll find a few decent people to talk to, and then one or two longtime trolls will destroy it, followed by a one or two dozen, then the board's toast unless you enjoy that sort of thing.
> I don't.
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting to know you, but I think I'll just lurk for a while and read some of the threads first without saying much. Who knows, maybe I'll even run into some old friends from other forums.
> 
> I'm a semi-retired (against my will) camera op who still gets to do some editing, and I'm a huge fan of Leon Russell.
> 
> Cheers, and thanks for having me.
> View attachment 159984



There are tons of trolls here and very few rules and yes, people are allowed to troll you here.  Yes, apparently, a lot of people actually DO enjoy that sort of thing.  Cutting down others makes them feel better about themselves.  They have to do it in order to gain the acceptance of their scumbag peers.  You have to be able to handle those trolls to post here or you may has well go back to where you came from.


----------



## Marion Morrison

^Ignore all that and welcome!


----------



## Toro

Welcome. 

Avoid all the vain women posting decade-old pictures of themselves pretending not to be AARP-eligible and you’ll be fine.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ^Ignore all that and welcome!



If he is smart, he will ignore you and listen to me, but most of the people around here aren't very smart, so what can you do?  More followers for you, I suppose.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Ignore all that and welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he is smart, he will ignore you and listen to me, but most of the people around here aren't very smart, so what can you do?  More followers for you, I suppose.
Click to expand...


Sum Ting Wong? I bet this guy is smart, and can draw his own conclusions, how' bout dat? 

I have faith in people, but not humanity.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Ignore all that and welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he is smart, he will ignore you and listen to me, but most of the people around here aren't very smart, so what can you do?  More followers for you, I suppose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sum Ting Wong?
Click to expand...


No.  Just stating the facts.  Anyhow, for someone who CLEARLY doesn't want to deal with silly trolls, this is not the board for that person.


----------



## Marion Morrison

So you're trying to steer him to Falena's lame board? Is that the case?


The only thing better there is AA. Period.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> So you're trying to steer him to Falena's lame board? Is that the case?
> 
> 
> The only thing better there is AA. Period.



AA?  What is AA?  

If he doesn't want to deal with trolls, then that would be a much more suitable board for him than this one, but no, I have no plans on suggesting any boards.  Just warning him about this one.


----------



## ChrisL

The newbie looks like Alex/Connery or whatever that Patriots obsessed poster called himself.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're trying to steer him to Falena's lame board? Is that the case?
> 
> 
> The only thing better there is AA. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AA?  What is AA?
> 
> If he doesn't want to deal with trolls, then that would be a much more suitable board for him than this one, but no, I have no plans on suggesting any boards.  Just warning him about this one.
Click to expand...


AboveAlpha, who would immediately own any gun grabbers here.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're trying to steer him to Falena's lame board? Is that the case?
> 
> 
> The only thing better there is AA. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AA?  What is AA?
> 
> If he doesn't want to deal with trolls, then that would be a much more suitable board for him than this one, but no, I have no plans on suggesting any boards.  Just warning him about this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AboveAlpha, who would immediately own any gun grabbers here.
Click to expand...


That guy is kind of an idiot braggart, don't you think? Good Lord, he is not as great as he tries to make himself sound, that's for sure.


----------



## ChrisL

I have never met a person so full of outlandish stories as that Above Alpha character.  Braggadocio.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're trying to steer him to Falena's lame board? Is that the case?
> 
> 
> The only thing better there is AA. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AA?  What is AA?
> 
> If he doesn't want to deal with trolls, then that would be a much more suitable board for him than this one, but no, I have no plans on suggesting any boards.  Just warning him about this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AboveAlpha, who would immediately own any gun grabbers here.
Click to expand...


He's a brain surgeon, he's a chemist, he's an astronaut, he's a physicist, he is in the military but he can't tell us about it or he'll have to kill us.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Now if I was really smart, I would have said ChrisL, but I'm a dummy.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> Now if I was really smart, I would have said ChrisL, but I'm a dummy.



I'm only trying to be helpful!


----------



## saveliberty

I don't write dry clean only posts, so the CDZ is not really necessary.  Enjoy whatever parts of the board you choose to use.


----------



## sakinago

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> Hello there,
> Soon as I saw that you have something called a "clean debate zone" I knew this might be a place for me to hang out. I've joined the other three or four well known forums, you folks can probably guess the names, and it always runs the same course, I'll find a few decent people to talk to, and then one or two longtime trolls will destroy it, followed by a one or two dozen, then the board's toast unless you enjoy that sort of thing.
> I don't.
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting to know you, but I think I'll just lurk for a while and read some of the threads first without saying much. Who knows, maybe I'll even run into some old friends from other forums.
> 
> I'm a semi-retired (against my will) camera op who still gets to do some editing, and I'm a huge fan of Leon Russell.
> 
> Cheers, and thanks for having me.
> View attachment 159984



CDZ is slightly better. Hope it’s enjoyable enough for you


----------



## OldLady

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> Hello there,
> Soon as I saw that you have something called a "clean debate zone" I knew this might be a place for me to hang out. I've joined the other three or four well known forums, you folks can probably guess the names, and it always runs the same course, I'll find a few decent people to talk to, and then one or two longtime trolls will destroy it, followed by a one or two dozen, then the board's toast unless you enjoy that sort of thing.
> I don't.
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting to know you, but I think I'll just lurk for a while and read some of the threads first without saying much. Who knows, maybe I'll even run into some old friends from other forums.
> 
> I'm a semi-retired (against my will) camera op who still gets to do some editing, and I'm a huge fan of Leon Russell.
> 
> Cheers, and thanks for having me.
> View attachment 159984


Hi!
The CDZ stays pretty reasonable, but it doesn't seem to get much traffic.  You need a lot of patience there.


----------



## Leo123

Welcome!!!  HEY...Where'd he go?


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler

Marion Morrison said:


> Welcome! This is a good board!
> 
> It's obligatory for you meet the mascot, though.



I think I had an infestation of those once.
Not quite that large, though!


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler

Kat said:


>



I'll be in Tulsa tomorrow, hosting the theatrical premiere of my film.
Leon Russell monument fund-raiser includes film, music and more


----------



## Hossfly

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> Hello there,
> Soon as I saw that you have something called a "clean debate zone" I knew this might be a place for me to hang out. I've joined the other three or four well known forums, you folks can probably guess the names, and it always runs the same course, I'll find a few decent people to talk to, and then one or two longtime trolls will destroy it, followed by a one or two dozen, then the board's toast unless you enjoy that sort of thing.
> I don't.
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting to know you, but I think I'll just lurk for a while and read some of the threads first without saying much. Who knows, maybe I'll even run into some old friends from other forums.
> 
> I'm a semi-retired (against my will) camera op who still gets to do some editing, and I'm a huge fan of Leon Russell.
> 
> Cheers, and thanks for having me.
> View attachment 159984


----------



## ChrisL

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! This is a good board!
> 
> It's obligatory for you meet the mascot, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I had an infestation of those once.
> Not quite that large, though!
Click to expand...


You probably picked it up at DP.


----------



## Moonglow

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> Hello there,
> Soon as I saw that you have something called a "clean debate zone" I knew this might be a place for me to hang out. I've joined the other three or four well known forums, you folks can probably guess the names, and it always runs the same course, I'll find a few decent people to talk to, and then one or two longtime trolls will destroy it, followed by a one or two dozen, then the board's toast unless you enjoy that sort of thing.
> I don't.
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting to know you, but I think I'll just lurk for a while and read some of the threads first without saying much. Who knows, maybe I'll even run into some old friends from other forums.
> 
> I'm a semi-retired (against my will) camera op who still gets to do some editing, and I'm a huge fan of Leon Russell.
> 
> Cheers, and thanks for having me.
> View attachment 159984


Howdy, got all yer shots?


----------



## ChrisL

Leo123 said:


> Welcome!!!  HEY...Where'd he go?



I scared him off.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Checkerboard Strangler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there,
> Soon as I saw that you have something called a "clean debate zone" I knew this might be a place for me to hang out. I've joined the other three or four well known forums, you folks can probably guess the names, and it always runs the same course, I'll find a few decent people to talk to, and then one or two longtime trolls will destroy it, followed by a one or two dozen, then the board's toast unless you enjoy that sort of thing.
> I don't.
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting to know you, but I think I'll just lurk for a while and read some of the threads first without saying much. Who knows, maybe I'll even run into some old friends from other forums.
> 
> I'm a semi-retired (against my will) camera op who still gets to do some editing, and I'm a huge fan of Leon Russell.
> 
> Cheers, and thanks for having me.
> View attachment 159984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are tons of trolls here and very few rules and yes, people are allowed to troll you here.  Yes, apparently, a lot of people actually DO enjoy that sort of thing.  Cutting down others makes them feel better about themselves.  They have to do it in order to gain the acceptance of their scumbag peers.  You have to be able to handle those trolls to post here or you may has well go back to where you came from.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Toro said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Avoid all the vain women posting decade-old pictures of themselves pretending not to be AARP-eligible and you’ll be fine.



Are you talking about A&D?  I agree.  Lol!


----------



## JustAnotherNut

you won't find many 'reasonable' folks in this place, but hey anything can happen


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Avoid all the vain women posting decade-old pictures of themselves pretending not to be AARP-eligible and you’ll be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about A&D?  I agree.  Lol!
Click to expand...

Noo dear, he's talking about you... 

oh, and that red filter makes you look awful in that photo...


----------



## Leo123

ChrisL said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!!!  HEY...Where'd he go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scared him off.
Click to expand...


He wanted non-confrontational debate.  What fun is that?


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Avoid all the vain women posting decade-old pictures of themselves pretending not to be AARP-eligible and you’ll be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about A&D?  I agree.  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Noo dear, he's talking about you...
> 
> oh, and that red filter makes you look awful in that photo...
Click to expand...


Jelly!


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> Jelly!


 YOU were the one that had to make a crack about me first here...now, who's the jealous one?


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jelly!
> 
> 
> 
> YOU were the one that had to make a crack about me first here...now, who's the jealous one?
Click to expand...


But you are older than me, so that must make you feel terrible!  Lol.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jelly!
> 
> 
> 
> YOU were the one that had to make a crack about me first here...now, who's the jealous one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you are older than me, so that must make you feel terrible!  Lol.
Click to expand...

oooh 4 years!


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jelly!
> 
> 
> 
> YOU were the one that had to make a crack about me first here...now, who's the jealous one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you are older than me, so that must make you feel terrible!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oooh 4 years!
Click to expand...


Like I said, older.


----------



## Hossfly

ChrisL said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jelly!
> 
> 
> 
> YOU were the one that had to make a crack about me first here...now, who's the jealous one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you are older than me, so that must make you feel terrible!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oooh 4 years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, older.
Click to expand...


O.K., you two knock it off before one of you has an aneurysm.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> Like I said, older.


LMAO girl, I know you have better than that! 

I am going to throw you an over the hill cyber birthday party for you next year when you turn the big four oh...what's your favorite color?


----------



## ChrisL

I like all the colors!


----------



## April

Hossfly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jelly!
> 
> 
> 
> YOU were the one that had to make a crack about me first here...now, who's the jealous one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you are older than me, so that must make you feel terrible!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oooh 4 years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, older.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> O.K., you two knock it off before one of you has an aneurysm.
Click to expand...

Ah, it's nothing luv...I just like fucking with her...as she does me.


----------



## Coyote

Welcome aboard!  We offer pizza, beer, white wine and your choice of scotch.  The Cabanna Boy will be by shortly to take your order.

Oh and hands off the chocolate


----------



## Picaro

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> Hello there,
> Soon as I saw that you have something called a "clean debate zone" I knew this might be a place for me to hang out.



Welcome. But, before you make such a sweeping decision, you might want to note that the 'Current Events' sub-forum is indistinguishable from 'The Rubber Room' sub-forum here. No one knows why ...


----------



## ChrisL

Are you the same Checkerboard Strangler from PF and DP?  

Seriously, I am just being honest about what kind of board this is.  If you can't tolerate trolls, you probably won't enjoy your time here much unless you stick strictly to the Clean Debate Zone and the Lounge.  Don't wander out of those areas and you might be okay.  But welcome FWIW.


----------



## yiostheoy

... by the way Checkerboard Strangler note that ChrisL is "available".

Ask her for her bikini photos as mentioned by AngelsNDemons .

They are real and they are great but they are not real great !!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Welcome again, Mal


----------



## yiostheoy

CrusaderFrank said:


> Welcome again, Mal


I take it you have also seen/found the photos ?!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Is it true that DF is the third most popular poster on that other board


----------



## Boss

Welcome to the forum! Any fan of Leon Russell is a pretty awesome individual. One of the most underrated artists of our time. It's a helluva compliment when Sir Elton John says you were their inspiration on piano.


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> ... by the way Checkerboard Strangler note that ChrisL is "available".
> 
> Ask her for her bikini photos as mentioned by AngelsNDemons .
> 
> They are real and they are great but they are not real great !!



Well they obviously made a big impression on you since you cant seem to stop thinking about them. 

I'm not available.  I have a boyfriend who I am living with.  So I hope you realize that I'm taken and you should bother somebody else.  Probably AngelsNDemons.  I heard she thought you were really really smart and cute and wants to get to know you AND she will show you not only bikini pictures, but nudie pictures too.    ROFL!  Time to warm up your butter, you disgusting little weener.


----------



## ChrisL

CrusaderFrank said:


> Welcome again, Mal



You accuse every new poster of being this "Mal" who I have never even seen post here before.


----------



## ChrisL

I'll bet this poster did some reading of his own and hightailed it out of here.  Smart man.


----------



## boedicca

Welcome to USMB.  I hope you've had all of your shots.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

ChrisL said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome again, Mal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You accuse every new poster of being this "Mal" who I have never even seen post here before.
Click to expand...


Mal is responsible for 65% of the posting at USMB.

Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## boedicca

ChrisL said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome again, Mal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You accuse every new poster of being this "Mal" who I have never even seen post here before.
Click to expand...



Mal is AWSUM.

Just like a lot of banned USMB peeps are.


----------



## ChrisL

CrusaderFrank said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome again, Mal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You accuse every new poster of being this "Mal" who I have never even seen post here before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mal is responsible for 65% of the posting at USMB.
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...


In your mind, I guess.  I'm pretty sure I know this poster from another board, so probably not him.


----------



## ChrisL

boedicca said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome again, Mal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You accuse every new poster of being this "Mal" who I have never even seen post here before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mal is AWSUM.
> 
> Just like a lot of banned USMB peeps are.
Click to expand...


Never heard of him . .  . or her.    I've never seen a post from that poster.


----------



## Pop23

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> Hello there,
> Soon as I saw that you have something called a "clean debate zone" I knew this might be a place for me to hang out. I've joined the other three or four well known forums, you folks can probably guess the names, and it always runs the same course, I'll find a few decent people to talk to, and then one or two longtime trolls will destroy it, followed by a one or two dozen, then the board's toast unless you enjoy that sort of thing.
> I don't.
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting to know you, but I think I'll just lurk for a while and read some of the threads first without saying much. Who knows, maybe I'll even run into some old friends from other forums.
> 
> I'm a semi-retired (against my will) camera op who still gets to do some editing, and I'm a huge fan of Leon Russell.
> 
> Cheers, and thanks for having me.
> View attachment 159984



Rents payable on the 1st! No excuses dammit!

Welcome


----------



## boedicca

ChrisL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome again, Mal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You accuse every new poster of being this "Mal" who I have never even seen post here before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mal is AWSUM.
> 
> Just like a lot of banned USMB peeps are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never heard of him . .  . or her.    I've never seen a post from that poster.
Click to expand...



Well, you haven't been here for over 10 years.   Just sayin'.


----------



## ChrisL

boedicca said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome again, Mal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You accuse every new poster of being this "Mal" who I have never even seen post here before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mal is AWSUM.
> 
> Just like a lot of banned USMB peeps are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never heard of him . .  . or her.    I've never seen a post from that poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you haven't been here for over 10 years.   Just sayin'.
Click to expand...


Well that's my point exactly.  That poster has probably left the board.


----------



## boedicca

ChrisL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome again, Mal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You accuse every new poster of being this "Mal" who I have never even seen post here before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mal is AWSUM.
> 
> Just like a lot of banned USMB peeps are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never heard of him . .  . or her.    I've never seen a post from that poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you haven't been here for over 10 years.   Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's my point exactly.  That poster has probably left the board.
Click to expand...



Ya think?

LOL


----------



## ChrisL

boedicca said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You accuse every new poster of being this "Mal" who I have never even seen post here before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mal is AWSUM.
> 
> Just like a lot of banned USMB peeps are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never heard of him . .  . or her.    I've never seen a post from that poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you haven't been here for over 10 years.   Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's my point exactly.  That poster has probably left the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ya think?
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...


I don't know, but I doubt that every new poster is a sock of this poster.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

ChrisL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mal is AWSUM.
> 
> Just like a lot of banned USMB peeps are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of him . .  . or her.    I've never seen a post from that poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you haven't been here for over 10 years.   Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's my point exactly.  That poster has probably left the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ya think?
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, but I doubt that every new poster is a sock of this poster.
Click to expand...


Sure, Mal


----------



## ChrisL

CrusaderFrank said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of him . .  . or her.    I've never seen a post from that poster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you haven't been here for over 10 years.   Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's my point exactly.  That poster has probably left the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ya think?
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, but I doubt that every new poster is a sock of this poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, Mal
Click to expand...


I think your paranoia is getting the best of you.  Lol.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

ChrisL said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome again, Mal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You accuse every new poster of being this "Mal" who I have never even seen post here before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mal is responsible for 65% of the posting at USMB.
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your mind, I guess.  I'm pretty sure I know this poster from another board, so probably not him.
Click to expand...


So what about those bikini pics you promised?


----------



## boedicca

ChrisL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mal is AWSUM.
> 
> Just like a lot of banned USMB peeps are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of him . .  . or her.    I've never seen a post from that poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you haven't been here for over 10 years.   Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's my point exactly.  That poster has probably left the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ya think?
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, but I doubt that every new poster is a sock of this poster.
Click to expand...


You are very naive.   About 75% of the regs here are mal socks.  It's his job.


----------



## ChrisL

CrusaderFrank said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome again, Mal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You accuse every new poster of being this "Mal" who I have never even seen post here before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mal is responsible for 65% of the posting at USMB.
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your mind, I guess.  I'm pretty sure I know this poster from another board, so probably not him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what about those bikini pics you promised?
Click to expand...


I don't believe I ever made any such promises.


----------



## ChrisL

boedicca said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of him . .  . or her.    I've never seen a post from that poster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you haven't been here for over 10 years.   Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's my point exactly.  That poster has probably left the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ya think?
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, but I doubt that every new poster is a sock of this poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are very naive.   About 75% of the regs here are mal socks.  It's his job.
Click to expand...


Maybe so, because none of this makes any sense to me at all.  I don't even want to know anymore.


----------



## boedicca

ChrisL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you haven't been here for over 10 years.   Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's my point exactly.  That poster has probably left the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ya think?
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, but I doubt that every new poster is a sock of this poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are very naive.   About 75% of the regs here are mal socks.  It's his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe so, because none of this makes any sense to me at all.  I don't even want to know anymore.
Click to expand...



Maybe you're a mal sock.  Did you ever consider that?


----------



## ChrisL

boedicca said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's my point exactly.  That poster has probably left the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya think?
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, but I doubt that every new poster is a sock of this poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are very naive.   About 75% of the regs here are mal socks.  It's his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe so, because none of this makes any sense to me at all.  I don't even want to know anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you're a mal sock.  Did you ever consider that?
Click to expand...


Nope, never crossed my mind.  That would make me insane, I think.


----------



## Pop23

boedicca said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's my point exactly.  That poster has probably left the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya think?
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, but I doubt that every new poster is a sock of this poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are very naive.   About 75% of the regs here are mal socks.  It's his job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe so, because none of this makes any sense to me at all.  I don't even want to know anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you're a mal sock.  Did you ever consider that?
Click to expand...


I don't even want to think of what Mal did with his socks.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

ChrisL said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome again, Mal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You accuse every new poster of being this "Mal" who I have never even seen post here before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mal is responsible for 65% of the posting at USMB.
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your mind, I guess.  I'm pretty sure I know this poster from another board, so probably not him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what about those bikini pics you promised?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe I ever made any such promises.
Click to expand...


That's not what we heard


----------



## CrusaderFrank

What if Mal made a sock and forgot about it until one day, it just started posting on its own?  It's like a Sci-Fi movie, amiright


----------



## ChrisL

CrusaderFrank said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You accuse every new poster of being this "Mal" who I have never even seen post here before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mal is responsible for 65% of the posting at USMB.
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your mind, I guess.  I'm pretty sure I know this poster from another board, so probably not him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what about those bikini pics you promised?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe I ever made any such promises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what we heard
Click to expand...


Well, time to upgrade your hearing aid because you heard wrong.


----------



## Hossfly

ChrisL said:


> I'll bet this poster did some reading of his own and hightailed it out of here.  Smart man.


He said he would be in Tulsa today about his film premiere. He'll be back.


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler

Leo123 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!!!  HEY...Where'd he go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scared him off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wanted non-confrontational debate.  What fun is that?
Click to expand...


Not "non-confrontational"...quality.
The YouTube comments zone and Craigslist Rants and Raves is overrun by trolls.
Doesn't it wear on normal people's nerves after a while?
I just appreciate smart people, that's all.
I like being challenged, not trolled.


----------



## flacaltenn

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!!!  HEY...Where'd he go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scared him off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He wanted non-confrontational debate.  What fun is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not "non-confrontational"...quality.
> The YouTube comments zone and Craigslist Rants and Raves is overrun by trolls.
> Doesn't it wear on normal people's nerves after a while?
> I just appreciate smart people, that's all.
> I like being challenged, not trolled.
Click to expand...


I think USMB has a range of discussion levels that's pretty unique. From the highly moderated Clean Debate Zone to the chaos and depravity of the Flame Zone and everything in between. Check out the EXTREMES and gradually migrate to what you're looking for.


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler

Hossfly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet this poster did some reading of his own and hightailed it out of here.  Smart man.
> 
> 
> 
> He said he would be in Tulsa today about his film premiere. He'll be back.
Click to expand...



By the way, that premiere exceeded my wildest expectations. 
We SOLD OUT the theater, they added two more screens and THEY sold out, too!
It was an absolutely amazing evening.











I'm really blessed to have had such an incredible turnout, and I'll be taking my little film on the road this spring!


----------



## Leo123

Checkerboard Strangler....What's up with that handle?  Congrats on whatever that was.


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler

Leo123 said:


> Checkerboard Strangler....What's up with that handle?  Congrats on whatever that was.



You really wanna know?
Two reasons:

1. When I used to live in Minneapolis I was a keyboard player for a moderately successful regional rock and blues band and we used to love going to Southside Chicago and playing in a dive called the Checkerboard Lounge.
This was back in the 1970's so I don't even know if it exists anymore but it had been around since 1972 and it was a blues lover's dream. Buddy Guy used to be one of the owners. We even got to jam with him a couple of times, what an exhilarating couple of nights that was!
Oh wow, I see it just closed in 2015, how truly sad! 

Legendary Checkerboard Lounge Closed After Owner's Death

2. Living and working in Dallas, I was just getting back to doing film/video part time, so I was doing IT work at Lockheed Martin in Fort Worth as my "straight gig". Security was ultra tight as it was post-9/11, and the guards were all strapped with AR-15, and checking all vehicles and ID every morning, even running mirrors under the cars as they came in.

First morning I came there, it was something like 21 degrees. Got held up by security, they didn't like my Arkansas license, spent extra time scrutinizing me and my POS minivan.

"Look at this guy's license picture. Hey buddy, you look like some kinda terrorist or a mass murderer.
What do they call ya, Checkerboard Strangler?"

It stuck.
And I guess I embraced it.


----------



## Leo123

Great story!!  Glad I asked!  I can see why you adopted that moniker.   I play guitar and love the blues too.  Been doin't it for 40+ years.  You were really lucky to find that joint.


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler

I was suspended for a so called "RULES VIOLATION".
I invite anyone to search my content (my posts) and find anything at all that would constitute a rules violation.
I'm gone, outta here.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> I was suspended for a so called "RULES VIOLATION".
> I invite anyone to search my content (my posts) and find anything at all that would constitute a rules violation.
> I'm gone, outta here.



Where ya at? Don't be a snowflake.


----------



## ChrisL

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> I was suspended for a so called "RULES VIOLATION".
> I invite anyone to search my content (my posts) and find anything at all that would constitute a rules violation.
> I'm gone, outta here.



I get in trouble ALL the time.  You have to be careful about what zones you are posting in.  There are different zones with different rules.  Makes it a bit confusing, but it is what it is.  As far as leeway though, you probably won't find another forum that gives you as much as USMB.  They put up with a LOT of abuse.


----------



## Hossfly

ChrisL said:


> Checkerboard Strangler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was suspended for a so called "RULES VIOLATION".
> I invite anyone to search my content (my posts) and find anything at all that would constitute a rules violation.
> I'm gone, outta here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get in trouble ALL the time.  You have to be careful about what zones you are posting in.  There are different zones with different rules.  Makes it a bit confusing, but it is what it is.  As far as leeway though, you probably won't find another forum that gives you as much as USMB.  They put up with a LOT of abuse.
Click to expand...

You get in trouble because you're a renegade sock!


----------



## ChrisL

Hossfly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checkerboard Strangler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was suspended for a so called "RULES VIOLATION".
> I invite anyone to search my content (my posts) and find anything at all that would constitute a rules violation.
> I'm gone, outta here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get in trouble ALL the time.  You have to be careful about what zones you are posting in.  There are different zones with different rules.  Makes it a bit confusing, but it is what it is.  As far as leeway though, you probably won't find another forum that gives you as much as USMB.  They put up with a LOT of abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get in trouble because you're a renegade sock!
Click to expand...


I'm no stinky sock.  Take that back!  Besides that I don't agree with anyone here, so I couldn't be!  I'm waaaaaaaay too smart for any of you.


----------



## ChrisL

Hossfly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checkerboard Strangler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was suspended for a so called "RULES VIOLATION".
> I invite anyone to search my content (my posts) and find anything at all that would constitute a rules violation.
> I'm gone, outta here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get in trouble ALL the time.  You have to be careful about what zones you are posting in.  There are different zones with different rules.  Makes it a bit confusing, but it is what it is.  As far as leeway though, you probably won't find another forum that gives you as much as USMB.  They put up with a LOT of abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get in trouble because you're a renegade sock!
Click to expand...


If I'm a sock, then you're a stinky old sneaker!


----------



## Hossfly

ChrisL said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checkerboard Strangler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was suspended for a so called "RULES VIOLATION".
> I invite anyone to search my content (my posts) and find anything at all that would constitute a rules violation.
> I'm gone, outta here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get in trouble ALL the time.  You have to be careful about what zones you are posting in.  There are different zones with different rules.  Makes it a bit confusing, but it is what it is.  As far as leeway though, you probably won't find another forum that gives you as much as USMB.  They put up with a LOT of abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get in trouble because you're a renegade sock!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I'm a sock, then you're a stinky old sneaker!
Click to expand...


----------



## Moonglow

In before the lock.


----------



## ChrisL

Hossfly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checkerboard Strangler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was suspended for a so called "RULES VIOLATION".
> I invite anyone to search my content (my posts) and find anything at all that would constitute a rules violation.
> I'm gone, outta here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get in trouble ALL the time.  You have to be careful about what zones you are posting in.  There are different zones with different rules.  Makes it a bit confusing, but it is what it is.  As far as leeway though, you probably won't find another forum that gives you as much as USMB.  They put up with a LOT of abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get in trouble because you're a renegade sock!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I'm a sock, then you're a stinky old sneaker!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hossfly

ChrisL said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checkerboard Strangler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was suspended for a so called "RULES VIOLATION".
> I invite anyone to search my content (my posts) and find anything at all that would constitute a rules violation.
> I'm gone, outta here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get in trouble ALL the time.  You have to be careful about what zones you are posting in.  There are different zones with different rules.  Makes it a bit confusing, but it is what it is.  As far as leeway though, you probably won't find another forum that gives you as much as USMB.  They put up with a LOT of abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get in trouble because you're a renegade sock!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I'm a sock, then you're a stinky old sneaker!
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Hossfly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checkerboard Strangler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was suspended for a so called "RULES VIOLATION".
> I invite anyone to search my content (my posts) and find anything at all that would constitute a rules violation.
> I'm gone, outta here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get in trouble ALL the time.  You have to be careful about what zones you are posting in.  There are different zones with different rules.  Makes it a bit confusing, but it is what it is.  As far as leeway though, you probably won't find another forum that gives you as much as USMB.  They put up with a LOT of abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get in trouble because you're a renegade sock!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I'm a sock, then you're a stinky old sneaker!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checkerboard Strangler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was suspended for a so called "RULES VIOLATION".
> I invite anyone to search my content (my posts) and find anything at all that would constitute a rules violation.
> I'm gone, outta here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get in trouble ALL the time.  You have to be careful about what zones you are posting in.  There are different zones with different rules.  Makes it a bit confusing, but it is what it is.  As far as leeway though, you probably won't find another forum that gives you as much as USMB.  They put up with a LOT of abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get in trouble because you're a renegade sock!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm no stinky sock.  Take that back!  Besides that I don't agree with anyone here, so I couldn't be!  I'm waaaaaaaay too smart for any of you.
Click to expand...


And waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too modest, too!


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checkerboard Strangler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was suspended for a so called "RULES VIOLATION".
> I invite anyone to search my content (my posts) and find anything at all that would constitute a rules violation.
> I'm gone, outta here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get in trouble ALL the time.  You have to be careful about what zones you are posting in.  There are different zones with different rules.  Makes it a bit confusing, but it is what it is.  As far as leeway though, you probably won't find another forum that gives you as much as USMB.  They put up with a LOT of abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get in trouble because you're a renegade sock!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm no stinky sock.  Take that back!  Besides that I don't agree with anyone here, so I couldn't be!  I'm waaaaaaaay too smart for any of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too modest, too!
Click to expand...


Yes because that is so important and gets you far in life!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checkerboard Strangler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was suspended for a so called "RULES VIOLATION".
> I invite anyone to search my content (my posts) and find anything at all that would constitute a rules violation.
> I'm gone, outta here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where ya at? Don't be a snowflake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, F*U*C*K US MESSAGE BOARD.
> The mods can go F*U*C*K THEMSELVES.
Click to expand...


 Geez, they aren't that bad! This is coming from somebody that is no stranger to being banned. 

Give USMB a shot! I'd delete that post, though.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I'd like to know why my thread was closed. 

Although, with it being the holidays, eh. S'ok.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checkerboard Strangler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was suspended for a so called "RULES VIOLATION".
> I invite anyone to search my content (my posts) and find anything at all that would constitute a rules violation.
> I'm gone, outta here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where ya at? Don't be a snowflake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, F*U*C*K US MESSAGE BOARD.
> The mods can go F*U*C*K THEMSELVES.
Click to expand...


^^^^ Uh Oh


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checkerboard Strangler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was suspended for a so called "RULES VIOLATION".
> I invite anyone to search my content (my posts) and find anything at all that would constitute a rules violation.
> I'm gone, outta here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get in trouble ALL the time.  You have to be careful about what zones you are posting in.  There are different zones with different rules.  Makes it a bit confusing, but it is what it is.  As far as leeway though, you probably won't find another forum that gives you as much as USMB.  They put up with a LOT of abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, F*U*C*K US MESSAGE BOARD.
> The mods can go F*U*C*K THEMSELVES.
> 
> The rules have to make sense.
> If mods are able to suspend people on a mere whim, like for instance, because someone hurt their widdle fee-wingz and gave them the sadz, then it's no different than living in Donald Trump's head.
> And I won't do that.
> 
> I'm outta here, and once again, the mods can go F*U*C*K themselves.
> I'll make sure to visit them and tell them that personally to their face, in a forum where the maximum number of people can see it.
Click to expand...


^^^^ Uh Oh


----------



## xband

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> Hello there,
> Soon as I saw that you have something called a "clean debate zone" I knew this might be a place for me to hang out. I've joined the other three or four well known forums, you folks can probably guess the names, and it always runs the same course, I'll find a few decent people to talk to, and then one or two longtime trolls will destroy it, followed by a one or two dozen, then the board's toast unless you enjoy that sort of thing.
> I don't.
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting to know you, but I think I'll just lurk for a while and read some of the threads first without saying much. Who knows, maybe I'll even run into some old friends from other forums.
> 
> I'm a semi-retired (against my will) camera op who still gets to do some editing, and I'm a huge fan of Leon Russell.
> 
> Cheers, and thanks for having me.
> View attachment 159984



Home is where you hang your hat. I fully retired 8 years ago when 58 and enjoy the life of a country squire.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> Nope, let the mod who suspended me point out exactly what "rule" I violated.
> I guarantee you they can't because I didn't violate jack shit.
> 
> You fine people like it here, that's great.
> I've decided it's not worth sticking around if mods can just get away with doing whatever they want for no other reason than they just don't like somebody.
> 
> FUCK THAT and fuck them too.
> They know my email address, they can communicate with me that way and I will tell them the same thing to their face.



^^^^ Uh Oh....in before the lock


----------



## Vastator

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> Nope, let the mod who suspended me point out exactly what "rule" I violated.
> I guarantee you they can't because I didn't violate jack shit.
> 
> You fine people like it here, that's great.
> I've decided it's not worth sticking around if mods can just get away with doing whatever they want for no other reason than they just don't like somebody.
> 
> FUCK THAT and fuck them too.
> They know my email address, they can communicate with me that way and I will tell them the same thing to their face.


If you can get the mod who done it to reveal themselves,  much less tell you why you're doing better than most...


----------



## xband

Vastator said:


> Checkerboard Strangler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, let the mod who suspended me point out exactly what "rule" I violated.
> I guarantee you they can't because I didn't violate jack shit.
> 
> You fine people like it here, that's great.
> I've decided it's not worth sticking around if mods can just get away with doing whatever they want for no other reason than they just don't like somebody.
> 
> FUCK THAT and fuck them too.
> They know my email address, they can communicate with me that way and I will tell them the same thing to their face.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can get the mod who done it to reveal themselves,  much less tell you why you're doing better than most...
Click to expand...


The mod on Yahoo Answers pointed me out a couple of years ago but I found a back door. It is close if not impossible to get pointed out on USMB.


----------



## ChrisL

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> Nope, let the mod who suspended me point out exactly what "rule" I violated.
> I guarantee you they can't because I didn't violate jack shit.
> 
> You fine people like it here, that's great.
> I've decided it's not worth sticking around if mods can just get away with doing whatever they want for no other reason than they just don't like somebody.
> 
> FUCK THAT and fuck them too.
> They know my email address, they can communicate with me that way and I will tell them the same thing to their face.



Is it really worth getting so upset over?  It's just a message board.  I'm just saying that you won't find a place with fewer rules than USMB.


----------



## Leo123

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> Nope, let the mod who suspended me point out exactly what "rule" I violated.
> I guarantee you they can't because I didn't violate jack shit.
> 
> You fine people like it here, that's great.
> I've decided it's not worth sticking around if mods can just get away with doing whatever they want for no other reason than they just don't like somebody.
> 
> FUCK THAT and fuck them too.
> They know my email address, they can communicate with me that way and I will tell them the same thing to their face.



I know how you feel, I was kicked off another forum because someone hacked my ID and posted porno with it.  No recourse whatsoever...so I am here and have enjoyed it because this forum, IMO has better mods.  Sorry to see you go.


----------



## JoeMoma

I’ve never had any real problems with the mods.  Once I got a warning that I didn’t quite agree with, but no big deal.  I understand mods have to call things as they see them.


----------



## ChrisL

I've left forums before because they have applied rules arbitrarily, but USMB is usually pretty relaxed and not so uptight with rules and punishments.  Of course they are going to be arbitrary at times.  I just like to try to gently remind them that they are being arbitrary and difficult.


----------

